# 2nd Annual Conroe Catfish Tourny May1-2



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

*Charity Catfish Tournament May 1-2* 
This will be our 2nd Annual Catfish Tournament to raise money for Special Needs Children and Neighbors in Need. Tournament will be held on Lake Conroe. Please see attached flyer for details. Visit our website if you get a chance and like us on Facebook if you don't mind. Hope to see yall there.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Gimme a minute. Cannot get the flyer to load


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

*2nd Annual Catfish Charity Tournament*​ *Date: May 1st-2nd 2015*​ *Location: April Plaza Marina Lake Conroe, Texas*​ *Date and Time: May 1st 2015 â€" 6:00 pm tourny will begin*​ *Registration: April Plaza Marina May 1st 2015-4:00 to 7:00 pm. Entrys can be paid onsite before tournament.*​ *Weigh-in: April Plaza Marina May 2nd 2015 10 am*​ *Registration can be paid via Paypal utilizing www.adaptandovercomenonprofit.org*​ *Adults 17 and over $85.00 per entry with $10.00 of each entry going to the â€œBig Fishâ€ pot*​ *Youth 16 and under $10.00 per entry*​ *Trophies will be awarded for 1st through 3rd place in each category. Adult and Youth Division*​ *Pre-Paid entries must be received no later than April 15 2015 to guarantee a tournament shirt*​ *There will be 2 divisons to fish. Rod-n-Reel or Juglines. Please specify on your entry which division you will be fishing. Teams can only fish 1 division*​ *Big Fish Prizes in each division (Adult only): 1st place-$500.00 cash + $10.00 per person entered in your division*​ * 2nd place-75 qt Brute Box Cooler*
 *3rd place-Custom Catfish Rod*
*Food will be served at Weigh-In and is included with entry fee*​ *Adapt & Overcome is a proud non-profit, 501(c)3 organization. Our goal is to assist families, persons and special needs kids that need help managing a stable life due to unforeseen events. Throughout the year we hold various benefits and fundraisers with the proceeds being used solely to meet our goals of helping others.*


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

I got most of it on here. Good times for a good cause.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Man! two days earlier and we would've been all over that have to go to work though maybe next time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

It's an awesome tournament for a great cause.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

PMs replied to


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

PM's replied to


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Getting close


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Guaranteed 500 plus for big fish in each category


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking like I will have a team and a co-worker is putting one together.
Sounds like fun!


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

9121SS said:


> Looking like I will have a team and a co-worker is putting one together.
> Sounds like fun!


Sounds great. If you have any questions please give me a shout sir. Mitch 832530843seven


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

1 month out


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Couple weeks out


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Lots of people signing up.


----------

